

Ask HN: Why do you hate your IT department? - alexk

Or more precisely: 
What tasks that are usually executed by your IT department you wish would be provided as an external service?<p><i></i> Inspired by http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html #4
======
backroomcoder
I wish that our corporate/internally based hosting service was as good as the
best external hosting companies. Therefore, 3-4 days to deliver servers for a
new application to be tested on; rather than 3-4 weeks. Not quite an answer to
the question but I believe the it department could be alot more effective if
it wasn't for process and bureaucracy

~~~
bockris
I wish for this also but I also know why it can't be that way. The hosting
company is in the business of providing a server in a short time period and
can afford to keep them on hand. Presumably multiple customers will be asking
for them and every server they provision means more revenue.

Your company is probably not in the hosting business and every server that is
deployed is an expense and depending on the level of bureaucracy (3-4 weeks in
your case, 6-8 weeks in mine) it takes time to make sure this expense is
budgeted for, make sure there is room (physical, power, bandwidth, etc) in the
data center. I love working for smaller companies because you can cut all that
crap out but then smaller companies usually don't have the $ to buy lots of
servers.

------
nailer
Hi Alexk,

I'm a infrastructure coder and have worked on a lot of big automation projects
for everyone from IBM to the worlds largest hedge fund. If you need a partner
I'd be happy to apply.

Mike

------
backroomcoder
correction. 3-4 hours instead of 3-4 weeks

